# What's your favorite piece of classical music discovered through a soundtrack?



## lovetheclassics

I heard one of my favorite pieces of classical music, The Unanswered Question by Charles Ives, for the first time when I watched the film Run Lola Run (Lola Rennt).

Which piece of classical music did you discover through a soundtrack?


----------



## DeepR

Amadeus -> Mozart - Requiem: Lacrimosa

Can't top that!


----------



## Itullian

Ligeti's Atmospheres from 2001: A Space Odyssey.

Shubert piano trio, Barry Lyndon.


----------



## GioCar

I'd say all pieces from Disney's Fantasia. I was a child when I saw it for the first time.

Then Ligeti and Katchaturian from Kubrick's 2001

Handel's sarabande from Kubrick's Barry Lyndon

Puccini's "O mio babbino caro" (Gianni Schicchi) from Ivory's A Room with a View.

....

There are more for sure, these are those I remember now.


----------



## lupinix

Dvorak New World Symphony though One Piece


----------



## Manxfeeder

GioCar said:


> I'd say all pieces from Disney's Fantasia. I was a child when I saw it for the first time.


Yep. Outside of initial exposure, the music didn't mean that much when I saw it as a kid. They did a remastered theatre run when I was in college, and it really got me then.

The same thing with the Ligeti Requiem from A Space Odyssey. I didn't connect with that until six months ago. But I thought the opening from Also Sprach Zarathustra was cool. I think that was just about everyone's first exposure to that piece.

There was an old movie Elvira Madigan which was a lot of people's introduction to Mozart's 21st piano concerto. I never saw the movie, but the piece got tons of airplay as the Theme from Elvira Madigan.

One piece I discovered not so much from a film but from a musical was Grieg's Piano Concerto. Back in my college days, I was playing in the orchestra for How To Succeed in Business Without Really Trying. At one point the protagonist sees his beloved for the first time, and the piano bursts in with a fanfare. The trombonist uttered, "Oh, the Grieg." That's when I figured I needed to hunt this piece down. (Another pleasant memory of that night was noticing a lovely flautist at the next stand. We started dating from that encounter in the orchestra pit. Maybe the Grieg was setting our hearts aflutter also. Of course, she's long gone now, but I still have several recordings of the Grieg.)


----------



## brotagonist

I don't listen to soundtracks, but back in the '70s, a friend had the soundtrack to _2001: A Space Odyssey_. We listened to the (2?) Ligeti and (2?) Bach (I think it was) tracks over and over. It was through that soundtrack that I discovered Ligeti's _Lux Æterna_.


----------



## mtmailey

SORRY i do not have just one favorite piece of music really i have a long laundry
View attachment 35318
list of favorites.


----------



## lovetheclassics

Another one I discovered through a soundtrack: Mozart - Divertimento in D major, K. 136 through Out of Africa.


----------



## Cosmos

Shutter Island uses excerpts from Mahler's Piano Quartet. Not only did it introduce that piece to me, but it jump-started my spike in interest in Mahler (at the time I was just hearing of him from other sources) that would lead to my eventual love of his symphonies


----------



## lovetheclassics

Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - Act 1 - Pas de deux - Andante through Black Swan


----------



## Morimur

The Symphony No. 1 in D major by Gustav Mahler. I discovered it through the film, 'Sitcom'. It's a 1998 French surrealistic satire film written and directed by François Ozon.


----------



## lovetheclassics

Here are some nice examples:

http://tdylf.com/2012/07/19/my-11-favorite-uses-of-classical-music-in-film/


----------



## clara s

death in venice

my first meeting with symphony no 5 and with the fantastic and extraordinary world of Gustav Mahler


----------



## Chordalrock

The Vivaldi piece from Barry Lyndon. A movement from E minor Cello Sonata, arranged for orchestra. Not a fan of the arrangement but a fan of the piece itself.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Chordalrock said:


> The Vivaldi piece from Barry Lyndon. A movement from E minor Cello Sonata, arranged for orchestra. Not a fan of the arrangement but a fan of the piece itself.


not Schubert's Piano Trio from the scene where Barry plays eyes with a beautiful woman? 




I remember hearing about the technical demands of filming this scene - I think they needed to invent a new lense for the camera .... and wow - the music really matches this seductive scene


----------



## Chordalrock

I don't remember if I discovered that by watching the movie or if I already knew the piece. It's not an obscure piece. The Vivaldi tho, I don't think anybody would know it if Kubrick hadn't discovered it and used it for the film. There's a great recording of that piece on this album.


----------



## hpowders

I had a similar experience with Death in Venice" as clara s did.

I was already into Mahler a bit, but that adagietto movement from the 5th symphony as background, was absolutely haunting.

I hope many other people discovered Mahler this way, but I doubt it. Probably put most of them to sleep.


----------



## senza sordino

I probably heard Adagio for Strings for the first time watching Platoon
I really enjoyed watching Breaking Away and listening to the accompanying music, Mendelssohn's Italian Symphony.


----------



## hpowders

Barber's Adagio for Strings seems to be reserved for state funerals these days.
For the "uninitiated" it simply feeds the stereotype that classical music is gloomy, sad, etc; since this is likely one of the few classical pieces the masses will ever likely hear.
They think that's all we do, sitting there with a box of tissues listening to sad music.
Sad indeed! For them!!


----------



## mirepoix

Ravel: Sonata pour Violon et Violoncelle. I first heard it in 'Un Coeur en Hiver' while in the company of a real charmer. The impression made still remains.


----------



## Eviticus

The 2nd movement of Beethovens 7th in the closing scene of Irreversible. Probably the best single scene in the movie for it.

I had hear it before that movie put obviously it never stuck.


----------



## mtmailey

WAGNER-the ride of the valkyries,i heard in a commerical & it has been heard in the movies also.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Janacek's Sinfonietta for 'twas the theme to the UK TV series Crown Court


----------



## Serge

If anything, that's probably Beethoven's most subtle movement in the 9th - through a phonograph recording in Ironweed. What is it - second, third - have got to refresh my memory...


----------



## mtmailey

I have no answer for this one -this is a very tough question here.


----------



## Antiquarian

Schubert's Impromptu in G Major,Op.90, No.3 from the film Gattaca (credited as Impromptu for 12 fingers--you would have to see the film to see why.)


----------



## Guest

brotagonist said:


> I don't listen to soundtracks,


Do you wear earplugs in the cinema? Or you don't go to the flicks in the first place?


----------



## steveaoki

I dont remember the name of that classical but it's from the movie world war Z, When Brad Pitt walks through zombies a tune is played. I think that is really awesome!


----------



## Crudblud

Headphone Hermit said:


> I remember hearing about the technical demands of filming this scene - I think they needed to invent a new lense for the camera .... and wow - the music really matches this seductive scene


If I remember correctly, Kubrick used Zeiss lenses originally made for NASA so he could use candles for lighting.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Schubert Fantasy in F minor (Shirley MacLain and Navin Chowdhry) and Schumann Piano Concerto (Navin Chowdhry) in Madame Sousatzka.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

This one, an inspiring scene in Bergman's Autumn Sonata, well, not a discovery for me since I knew all Chopin's Preludes before (Cortot, Rubinstein and other great pianists), but it can open eyes to how a true interpretation comes along with Chopin's music:


----------



## FLighT

mtmailey said:


> SORRY i do not have just one favorite piece of music really i have a long laundry
> View attachment 35318
> list of favorites.


I agree. When I think about it, it's surprising how many pieces became favorites of mine from first hearing them in a movie, on TV, or even a few (very few) commercials. Many became introductions to composers that gave me a whole new world of music to investigate and experience.


----------



## wolfgangamadeus

I love playing this piece of Poulenc, which I heard in the film score to Hitchcock's ROPE


----------



## Fugue Meister

The adagio of the "Gayane" ballet suite in "2001: A space odyssey", is the best piece I ever discovered from a movie. Strangely enough I think it's among the greatest things Khachaturian ever wrote. Kudos to Kubrick for weeding through and showcasing the gems.


----------



## Bellinilover

Without a doubt, the second movement of Beethoven's Symphony #7 as heard in THE KING'S SPEECH. If you can believe this, I had never heard the piece before I saw the film (I'm not a huge non-opera listener), but when I did hear it in the film I was enthralled.


----------



## BevSills

I love the Overture to Wagner's "Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg". So Grand and Stately and Flowing and Building To Such A Glorious Climax. Always reminds me of Bela Lugosi's entrance into the theatre in "Dracula"---- because that is when I first heard it and fell in love with it and had to seek it out in its entirety.


----------



## Lovemylute

The only one that comes to mind is Wagner's Tannhauser from the film Meeting Venus. I'd never heard that opera before I saw the movie.


----------



## marienbad

The Schubert Piano Trio from Barry Lyndon 



.

Kubrick really was a master at using classical music ,wasn't he. Just so beautiful


----------



## Serge

That could easily be the third movement of Beethoven's 9'th discovered throu Ironweed.


----------



## Xaltotun

Mozart's C minor mass, in Bresson's "A Man Escaped"... utter perfection.


----------



## Andreas

Most have already been mentioned. I just wanna add:

Bach, Air (Seven)
Bach, Ich ruf zu dir Herr Jesu Christ (Solaris)
Brahms, Rhapsody op. 79 no. 2 (The Phantom of Liberty)
Pärt, Spiegel im Spiegel/Für Alina (Gerry)


----------



## lovetheclassics

Carl Orff - Schulwerk Volume 1: Musica Poëtica - Gassenhauer from Badlands (1973)


----------



## ribonucleic

The spooky "Agnus Dei" movement of Benjamin Britten's Missa Brevis in D major, op.63 provided an unforgettable backdrop to the conclusion of the 1982 British documentary "Q.E.D.:A Guide to Armageddon".


----------



## Cheyenne

lovetheclassics said:


> Carl Orff - Schulwerk Volume 1: Musica Poëtica - Gassenhauer from Badlands (1973)


Same for me! :tiphat: I love that introduction! It was so perfectly selected for Sheen's character.


----------



## SimonNZ

lovetheclassics said:


> Carl Orff - Schulwerk Volume 1: Musica Poëtica - Gassenhauer from Badlands (1973)


Hans Zimmer gave himself credit for writing that one for the True Romance soundtrack ("You're So Cool")


----------



## Cheyenne

SimonNZ said:


> Hans Zimmer gave himself credit for writing that one for the True Romance soundtrack ("You're So Cool")


Didn't surprise me! It apparently originated from a medieval lute piece. I think Terence Malick himself knew the Carl Orff adaptation, and suggested it for use in the film. Quentin Tarantino wrote what music to use in the script to _True Romance_, including Gassenhauer, in reference to _Badlands_. Hans Zimmer promptly copied it -- with his own name attached.


----------



## TomDickson

Samuel Barber - Adagio for Strings in the Platoon.


----------



## ptr

The next one!

/ptr


----------



## Loge

The use of Elgar's 1st symphony in Greystoke the Legend of Tarzan.


----------



## Alice

Chopin: Grand Valse Brillante -- I've heard it in BBC's Madame Bovary.


----------



## lovetheclassics

Two very different pieces:

Fauré - In Paradisum from Requiem in: The Thin Red Line (1998)






Delibes - Pizzicato from Sylvia in: Babe (1995)


----------



## Ingélou

Biber's Mystery Sonatas.


----------



## aajj

I never heard Barber's Adagio for Strings before Platoon but I later got a kick when _Seinfeld _satirized its use in an episode. George Costanza's father flashbacked to his time as a cook in the Korean War. He served rotten meat to the soliders and the Adagio plays as everyone vomits.

I discovered Mussorgsky's Night on Bald Mountain from The Wizard of Oz. A snippet is heard during the scene where the lion, scarecrow and tin man help Dorothy break out of the witch's castle, as they are being chased by the guards and monkeys. I don't think it lasts more than 15 seconds. I am pretty sure the entire movie uses music written for the movie, other than that snippet. When I was 9 or 10, I was watching the movie with my older brother and he pointed this out. He then played Night on Bald Mountain in its entirety on an old vinyl lp. He also informed me that it was used in Fantasia, which I had not yet seen.


----------



## PetrB

In one way, a very early music education can 'rob' you of these exciting discoveries (not that I'm complaining), so I've learned of only a few of several composer's works or pieces via soundtracks:

Via Kubrick's _2001_, composer György Ligeti: and three of his works used: _Atmospheres_ (that used entire in the film), 
and the shorter segments from each his _Requiem_ and _Lux Aeterna_.

I'm pretty sure that though I knew a number of the Mozart Piano concerti, that I had not heard the No. 21 in C major, K. 467, and was introduced to that (the middle movement, anyway) via Bo Widerberg's film _Elvira Madigan_ (1967.) The recording used in the soundtrack is a very fine performance by Geza Anda, playing and conducting the Camerata Academica of the Salzburg Mozarteum, still in circulation today.

In early childhood, the only way to see a Disney film was either in the theaters or if the weekly Disney television program showed it. Those classic full length animated films were re-released as shown in theaters in seven year cycles. I did not see Fantasia until in mid primary school, but recall never until then having heard the ballet segment _The Dance of the Hours, (Danza delle ore)_ from act III Amilcare Ponchielli's opera, _La Giocanda._

A favorite just from these? I'd be hard pressed, liking the Mozart and Ligeti works I think very near equally, but they are so different I would not pick just one.


----------



## geralmar

The Hebrides Overture from the "Inky and the Minah Bird" cartoons of the 1940s.


----------



## SimonNZ

Ingélou said:


> Biber's Mystery Sonatas.


Which film were they in?


----------



## QuietGuy

Not from a movie, but from an episode of M*A*S*H*.

Remember the episode where Charles is trying to convince a concert pianist/soldier with a damaged right arm that he can still play, still have music in his life if he wants to?

That was the first time I had any exposure to Ravel's Concerto for the Left Hand. 

I liked it enough to want to hear the whole thing. And now I've enjoyed hearing it many times since!


----------



## aajj

QuietGuy said:


> Not from a movie, but from an episode of M*A*S*H*.
> 
> Remember the episode where Charles is trying to convince a concert pianist/soldier with a damaged right arm that he can still play, still have music in his life if he wants to?
> 
> That was the first time I had any exposure to Ravel's Concerto for the Left Hand.
> 
> I liked it enough to want to hear the whole thing. And now I've enjoyed hearing it many times since!


This reminded me: on a different episode, Charles attempted to teach the 1st theme of Mozart's Clarinet Quintet to prisoners or refugees, don't remember exactly who they were.

Breaking Away was a wonderful "coming of age" movie and made glorious use of Mendelssohn's 'Italian' symphony as well as the overture to Barber of Seville.


----------



## gelusion

Must be Mahler #5 in Death in Venice


----------



## MimiPinson

"Vaga luna" di Vincenzo Bellini <3


----------



## Autocrat

Albinoni, Adagio in C, first time I heard it was in Peter Weir's _Gallipoli_.


----------



## lovetheclassics

Piano concerto No. 2 by Shostakovich from To the Wonder:


----------



## Troy

Cosmos said:


> Shutter Island uses excerpts from Mahler's Piano Quartet. Not only did it introduce that piece to me, but it jump-started my spike in interest in Mahler (at the time I was just hearing of him from other sources) that would lead to my eventual love of his symphonies


I second this I was a Mahler fan but I had never heard this Piano Quartet before I saw this movie. A pity it is unfinished (the quartet obviously not the movie)

Also I am ashamed to admit this but I had never heard the 'Kreutzer' Sonata, the Missa Solemnis or the 'Ghost' Trio before watching _Immortal Beloved_. In my defence I was only 15 at the time.

And one more movie and discovered work _Babe_ led me to find the Saint-Saens 'Organ' Symphony and it is definitely one of my favourite works.


----------



## Albert7

2001: A Space Odyssey introduced me to Richard Strauss as a kid and that is why I found a cassette tape of his works and wore it out.


----------



## Loge

Autocrat said:


> Albinoni, Adagio in C, first time I heard it was in Peter Weir's _Gallipoli_.


I remember first hearing Albinoni, Adagio in C, as a nipper in Space 1999. It makes great space music, move to 12:15 to listen.


----------



## SimonNZ

Mozart's Clarinet Concerto in Out Of Africa

Meryl Streep walking to her house hears it in the distance, and arriving finds Robert Redford asleep in a chair on the verandah, with Mozart playing on the gramophone. She takes the glass out of his hand, sits in the opposite chair and watches him sleep while the music plays.

Wish I could find a YT clip of that bit...


----------



## Albert7

This Vivaldi piece from the movie While We're Young.


----------



## Aleksandar

This is one of the biggest reasons I got into classical music.


----------



## bassClef

I recall one piece from the cinema I've never been able to identify. From some foreign language film I think, an operatic aria played while a seated bearded man watched a beautiful woman perform a striptease. I was transfixed - by the music of course!


----------



## lovetheclassics

SimonNZ said:


> Mozart's Clarinet Concerto in Out Of Africa
> 
> Meryl Streep walking to her house hears it in the distance, and arriving finds Robert Redford asleep in a chair on the verandah, with Mozart playing on the gramophone. She takes the glass out of his hand, sits in the opposite chair and watches him sleep while the music plays.
> 
> Wish I could find a YT clip of that bit...


I discovered another piece of Mozart through Out of Africa: Divertimento in D major, K.136. It's played on that same gramophone:


----------



## AMAD3US

The Prelude to Wagner's Tristan und Isolde from the film 'Melancholia' by Lars von Trier (2011)

Interesting film with the gorgeous Kirsten Dunst and Charlotte Gainsbourg dealing with impending doom in different ways. The piece is played in some form almost constantly throughout - a real ear-worm it turned out to be!
Still struggling to make the leap to the full opera though; I have some sort of mental block with a lot of opera...


----------



## sdtom

Swan Lake from'Dracula'


----------



## EDaddy

Stravinsky's Le Sacre Du Printemps from the movie Fantasia when I was a kid. When I heard it, it was like hearing the Classical equivalent of Punk Rock or something. Blew my mind.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Loge said:


> I remember first hearing Albinoni, Adagio in C, as a nipper in Space 1999. It makes great space music, move to 12:15 to listen.


Albioni- now that's interesting. _;D_ . . .

Okay, slightly off topic: An older friend of mine was showing me some of the campier episodes of _Space 1999_- and the bad acting and ridiculous scripting was making us laugh- especially with my friend's ad libbing. But what really doubled me over was when I saw an episode with Peter Cushing (remember him?- he was Grand Moff Tarkin in _Star Wars_)










where he was just totally Studio 54 on LSD










Oh my God. I was crying. I was just collapsing into paroxysms of giggles. I couldn't handle it. I had to watch the scene three times in a row just to get what he was saying because I was laughing over his voice so much.


----------



## lovetheclassics

I already knew Beethoven's String Quartet Op. 18, No. 1; II Adagio Affetuoso Ed Appasionato, but I rediscovered it by seeing The Lobster (2015).


----------



## sharik

*Time, Forward!* (1965 _film score by Georgy Sviridov_) - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time,_Forward!





















https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgy_Sviridov


----------



## lehnert

Also Sprach Zarathustra by Richard Strauss from 2001: A Space Odyssey.

Also, Schubert's Trio and Handel's Sarabande from Barry Lyndon.

Schubert's Impropmtu op. 90 no 1 from Amour by Haneke.


----------



## Pugg

lehnert said:


> Also Sprach Zarathustra from 2001: A Space Odyssey.
> 
> Also, Schubert's Trio and Handel's Sarabande from Barry Lyndon.
> 
> Schubert's Impropmtu op. 90 no 1 from Amour by Haneke.


Also Sprach Zarathustra is composed by Strauss and used in the film 2001.


----------



## Keef

Woody Allen's _Love and Death_ was my introduction to the music of Prokofiev. I still rate _Alexander Nevsky_ and _Lieutenant Kije (particularly Troika)_ as among my favourite pieces.


----------



## Pugg

lehnert said:


> Also Sprach Zarathustra by Richard Strauss from 2001: A Space Odyssey.
> 
> Also, Schubert's Trio and Handel's Sarabande from Barry Lyndon.
> 
> Schubert's Impropmtu op. 90 no 1 from Amour by Haneke.


That's better, credits where credits due.


----------



## Jodet

Bellinilover said:


> Without a doubt, the second movement of Beethoven's Symphony #7 as heard in THE KING'S SPEECH. If you can believe this, I had never heard the piece before I saw the film (I'm not a huge non-opera listener), but when I did hear it in the film I was enthralled.


Second movement of Beethoven's Symphony #7 as heard in 'Zardoz'!


----------



## Lensky

*Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto No. 2
*


----------



## Lensky

*Strauss - Four Last Songs* (Montserrat Caballé)


----------



## Suganthan

I think this would be shared already, anyway. For me its Sergei Rachmaninoff's Symphony No. 2 in E minor, Op. 27 II Allegro molto from the movie Birdman.


----------



## Judith

I love the soundtrack to Ladies in Lavender. Watched it for the first time recently and cried. Love the music performed by Joshua Bell.


----------



## znapschatz

Mine at age 16 was a modest b&w gangster thriller about a guy holed up in an apartment surrounded by the police, but I can't remember the name of it. I think the lead was John Garfield, but not even sure of that. But what got my attention was the magnificent background music. What a terrific score! I thought for sure the composer would have got an Academy Ward for that. Turned out to have been be the second movement of Beethoven's Third Symphony.


----------



## Pugg

Lensky said:


> *Strauss - Four Last Songs* (Montserrat Caballé)


Why on earth are these clips not playing in my country????


----------



## znapschatz

znapschatz said:


> Mine at age 16 was a modest b&w gangster thriller about a guy holed up in an apartment surrounded by the police, but I can't remember the name of it. I think the lead was John Garfield, but not even sure of that. But what got my attention was the magnificent background music. What a terrific score! I thought for sure the composer would have got an Academy Ward for that. Turned out to have been be the second movement of Beethoven's Third Symphony.


Oops  . I meant Beethoven's 7th Symphony. So embarrassing  .


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> I love the soundtrack to Ladies in Lavender. Watched it for the first time recently and cried. Love the music performed by Joshua Bell.


Beautiful and very moving film.


----------



## Bellinilover

aajj said:


> I never heard Barber's Adagio for Strings before Platoon but I later got a kick when _Seinfeld _satirized its use in an episode. George Costanza's father flashbacked to his time as a cook in the Korean War. He served rotten meat to the soliders and the Adagio plays as everyone vomits.
> 
> I discovered Mussorgsky's Night on Bald Mountain from The Wizard of Oz. A snippet is heard during the scene where the lion, scarecrow and tin man help Dorothy break out of the witch's castle, as they are being chased by the guards and monkeys. I don't think it lasts more than 15 seconds. I am pretty sure the entire movie uses music written for the movie, other than that snippet. When I was 9 or 10, I was watching the movie with my older brother and he pointed this out. He then played Night on Bald Mountain in its entirety on an old vinyl lp. He also informed me that it was used in Fantasia, which I had not yet seen.


I don't know if this was mentioned elsewhere, but the Barber _Adagio for Strings_ was also used in _The Elephant Man._

My second favorite to the Beethoven Symphony #7 (_The King's Speech_) would be the Chopin _Nocturne in C Sharp Minor_, which opens _The Pianist._


----------



## Judith

I have recently discovered Kriesler (through being a fan of Joshua Bell, and he has recorded a whole album of his music) and I'm hooked.


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> I have recently discovered Kriesler (through being a fan of Joshua Bell, and he has recorded a whole album of his music) and I'm hooked.


I do think you mean this one?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fritz_Kreisler


----------



## lovetheclassics

Recently, I saw Manhattan (1979) and so I rediscovered He Loves And She Loves by George Gershwin.


----------



## Merl

I found my love of Beethoven through 'A Clockwork Orange' and, embarrassingly, (and before that) through a dreadful James Last LP of my dad's in the 70s.


----------



## Pugg

Merl said:


> I found my love of Beethoven through 'A Clockwork Orange' and, embarrassingly, (and before that) through a dreadful James Last LP of my dad's in the 70s.
> 
> View attachment 87030










:lol:


----------



## Merl

Don't diss Hansi. He was the greatest conductor of his generation, Pugg. How he's not revered in the same way as Bernstein is beyond my comprehension. :tiphat:


----------



## HarrietPowell

"Scene d'Amour" from _Vertigo_ lead me to Wagner's "Liebestod." I think I'm being sucked into the rabbit hole of opera...


----------



## Pugg

Merl said:


> Don't diss Hansi. He was the greatest conductor of his generation, Pugg. How he's not revered in the same way as Bernstein is beyond my comprehension. :tiphat:


Because of his " arrangements " he made. You can say a lot about Lenny, but never trivial.


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> I do think you mean this one?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fritz_Kreisler


Thank you for the link. Yes. It is him. Love Schon Rosmarin, Liebesfreud and Liebesleid. The rest of his music is beautiful too.


----------



## ShiyuWang

One of my favorite pieces of music is Rachmaninoff's 2nd piano concerto. It's funny that I first heard this profound music in an old comedy, "The Seven Year Itch." Since then I've determined to learn the piece.
Recently I discovered the "Coventry Carol" from "Byzantium" and fell in love with it


----------



## Pugg

ShiyuWang said:


> One of my favorite pieces of music is Rachmaninoff's 2nd piano concerto. It's funny that I first heard this profound music in an old comedy, "The Seven Year Itch." Since then I've determined to learn the piece.
> Recently I discovered the "Coventry Carol" from "Byzantium" and fell in love with it


Perhaps you can introduce yourself in the introduction topic.


----------



## Guest

ShiyuWang said:


> One of my favorite pieces of music is Rachmaninoff's 2nd piano concerto. It's funny that I first heard this profound music in an old comedy, "The Seven Year Itch." Since then I've determined to learn the piece.
> Recently I discovered the "Coventry Carol" from "Byzantium" and fell in love with it


Hi ShiyuWang and welcome to Talk Classical!

It's one of the pieces I heard first in a movie too - _Brief Encounter_ - and then at the Young Musician of the Year competition in 1982.


----------



## ShiyuWang

Pugg said:


> Perhaps you can introduce yourself in the introduction topic.


Thanks for reminding me! Have done so just now http://www.talkclassical.com/44952-greetings-new-member.html


----------



## ShiyuWang

MacLeod said:


> Hi ShiyuWang and welcome to Talk Classical!
> 
> It's one of the pieces I heard first in a movie too - _Brief Encounter_ - and then at the Young Musician of the Year competition in 1982.


Thank you!!

Rach no.2 seems to be a piece favored by many films. I haven't seen "Brief Encounter," but I heard it in 1945's "the Seventh Veil" and 1950's "September Affair" as well.


----------



## worov

Mine is Strauss's Also sprach Zarathustra in _2001: A Space Odyssey_.


----------



## znapschatz

Another that got my attention was from a French film, *Two Bags Full*, with Jean Gabin. The score was absolutely glorious, for me the most memorable part about the film (actually, quite good) and turned out to have been excerpted from Francis Poulenc's *Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra*. Some while later, I heard the concerto in its entirety on my car radio. At first, it almost caused me to lose control of the car and I had to pull over to the curb, where I listened to the rest. It still transports me.


----------



## Classical Gas

One musical score that particularly captivated me was the music that wove in and out of the scenes of an unassumingly quirky little movie, _Utz_, a 1992 film directed by Georges Sluizer, starring Peter Riegert and Armin Mueller Stahl. The score was by someone I'd never heard of before, Nicola Piovani, whose music, from what I can tell so far, is kind of classical-pop-jazz. In _Utz_, Piovani has crafted some charming _divertissements _with woodwinds -- right up my alley.


----------



## NorthernHarrier

Ligeti's Lux Aeterna and Requiem, and Katchaturian's adagio movement from Gayane Ballet Suite, all from "2001: A Space Odyssey"


----------



## AfterHours

NorthernHarrier said:


> Ligeti's Lux Aeterna and Requiem, and Katchaturian's adagio movement from Gayane Ballet Suite, all from "2001: A Space Odyssey"


Same here, though I'd hone in on Ligeti's Requiem in particular, as my favorite music discovery through film.


----------



## Bettina

About 15 years ago, I discovered Janáček's music through the film The Unbearable Lightness of Being (based on the novel by Kundera). The film features many works by Janáček, including excerpts from his string quartet "Intimate Letters" and his piano cycle "On an Overgrown Path."


----------



## jegreenwood

"The Competition" about a piano competition had lots of music, but the work to which I was introduced was Prokofiev's Concerto No. 3. I then found Martha Argerich'srecording (with Abbado) and have loved it ever since.


----------



## geralmar

Jota Aragonesa, Glinka/trad.; in The Unforgiven (1960). Dimitri Tiomkin's one-minute transmutation bolsters photography, editing, horses, and Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## Pugg

Symphony No.6 (Pathétique)/ Tchaikovsky from Maurice.


----------



## Zimmer80

Mozart- Lacrimosa. Played in the Big Lebowski. I had no idea it was Mozart. I used my Soundhound app to discover it was Mozart. Since then ive become quite a mozart fanatic


----------



## dillonp2020

Adagio for Strings from Platoon. I was tempted to say "Everything from Amadeus", but I knew the music before the movie.


----------



## helenora

from Abbas Kiarostami movie "Though the Olive trees"


----------



## Art Rock

I'd be surprised if no-one mentioned it in the thread but for me it has to be


----------



## mtmailey

I can not name a favorite piece BUT favorite pieces like RIDE OF THE VALKyries,mozart piano concerto 21,OLDER cartoons use classical music.


----------



## Pugg

From the Dutch movie: De IJssalon 
Mahler: Symphony Nr 4 movement 3


----------



## MattB

It has to be Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis by *Ralph Vaughan Williams*.
Peter Weir's _Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World_ (2003). Maybe one of Russell Crowe's best roles with Cinderella Man.

Starts at 02:35.


----------



## arthro

Vivaldi's Cum Dederit, used to devastating effect in Von Trier's Dogsville.


----------



## arthro

There's a few film scores here by composers whose renown almost makes them classical anyway, I mean Vertigo ... Hermann he's pretty hallowed really, besides the film also being the top of the tops. It's time to start quoting film scores that actually quote other film scores in them!


----------



## Minor Sixthist

Dvorak's New World, Holst's Second Suite in F, or Clair de Lune.


----------



## Pugg

On this moment: Haydn; Piano trios.
Delightful music.


----------



## Marc

Tchaikovsky: Symphony no. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 "Pathétique".
Movie: _Now, Voyager_ with a.o. Bette Davis and Paul Henreid.


----------



## Art Rock

Minor Sixthist said:


> Dvorak's New World, Holst's Second Suite in F, or Clair de Lune.





Pugg said:


> On this moment: Haydn; Piano trios.
> Delightful music.


In what movies are these used?


----------



## arthro

Art Rock said:


> In what movies are these used?


Those two posts would have fitted in quite well in the "what are you listening now?" thread .. but equally if one believes one life is a movie (as in the phrase "soundtrack of our lives") then it's fair gameto mention whatever music you happen to be listening to!


----------



## CypressWillow

Il_Penseroso said:


> Schubert Fantasy in F minor (Shirley MacLain and Navin Chowdhry) and Schumann Piano Concerto (Navin Chowdhry) in Madame Sousatzka.


Me too! I was enchanted by it and I'm transported back to that scene, the room with many candles, every time I hear it. 
I think the film is underrated.


----------



## S P Summers

I'm not sure if this counts, but:

"-F.Liszt- Hungarian Rhapsody #2 in C# Minor, S.244/2". I heard that piece of music for the first time at the age of 5 or 6, in the cartoon "Tom and Jerry", episode: "The Cat Concerto" (1947).

I was mesmerized, and apparently I told my mother "I want to be able to do that!". She got me a piano teacher, and today at 27 years old; the piano is still the greatest passion I have ever known. 

I credit Tom and Jerry with helping me discovering my lifelong passion as a small child. =)


----------



## lovetheclassics

Tom and Jerry can also play Beethoven:


----------



## Joe B

The 1981 release "Excalibur" contained mostly the music of Wagner, which I was familiar with before the movie. However, I was unfamiliar with Carl Orff's "Carmina Burana" which I heard for the first time in this scene:






It took me weeks to find someone who could identify it for me so I could buy it. One listen and I was sold.


----------



## Annied

The one that stands out for me is "Beim Schlafengehen" in "The Year of Living Dangerously" The first time I heard it, I couldn't make head nor tail of it, a few viewings later I liked it so much that I was scanning the closing titles to find out where it was from and who was singing, so I could buy the full recording.


----------



## Phil loves classical

check out this haunting flute solo from Kurosawa's Ran, by Takemitsu. I thought it was an old piece when I watched it, only discovered today it was actually a new piece.


----------



## DeltaBlue1418

One that I love (but do not know the name of the original composer and piece) is from Sword of a Stranger ... 



 ..... I know its classical in origin as I heard a piece played over the local classical radio station the other day .... and it had the same basis of music to it. I wonder, after listening to it, does anyone know the name of the original piece?


----------



## jlspinks

My favorite would be Ralph Vaughan Williams Sym. No. 2, "London". From the movies I like his Tallis Fantasia used in "Master and Commander."


----------



## peleshyan

Second movement of Schumann's Piano Quintet in the opening of _Fanny and Alexander_ is another gold.

Honestly not a huge fan of Bergman but that opening caught me completely off guard.

Not exactly a soundtrack, but my first encounter of Chopin's Preludes was also from _Autumn Sonata_.


----------



## Score reader

lovetheclassics said:


> I already knew Beethoven's String Quartet Op. 18, No. 1; II Adagio Affetuoso Ed Appasionato, but I rediscovered it by seeing The Lobster (2015).


I wasn't aware of it until then and it blew my mind.


----------



## lovetheclassics

I rediscovered Chopin - Etude Op 25 No.11 from Green Book (Btw, Chopin is called "Joe Pan" by Tony ).


----------



## jazzthieve

Richard Wagner's Tristan Und Isolde Vorspiel used in its majority in the movie Melancholia by Lars Von Trier.


----------



## perempe

Brahms' Intermezzo in A Major, Op. 118 No. 2 from Jesse Stone: Sea Change.


----------



## erki

Lucia di Lammermoor "Il dolce suono" in The Diva Dance - The Fifth Element sung by Inva Mula


----------



## erki

Rodrigo's Concierto de Aranjuez in Brassed Off


----------



## BojanBozovic

Richard Strauss - Also Sprach Zarathustra from Space Odyssey 2001


----------



## Rogerx

Shawshank Redemption OST The Marriage of Figaro Duettino Sull 'Aria


----------



## erki

When I saw Tarkovsky's "Stalker" in the cinema first in 1979 I found this music mind-blowing. I was not able to find out what it was and how to hear it again util many-many years later.
Edward Artemiev "Meditation".






Tarkovsky used very unique music in his films. So he has brought some interesting composers to my attention. Like Vyacheslav Ovchinnikov with filmscore for "Andrei Rjublov" and Charles Boguinia from "Nostalgia". Ovchinnikov is worth checking out(http://vyacheslavovchinnikov.ru/en/) - his Ave Maria is rather beautiful.


----------



## Rogerx

Hab mir's gelobt" from Der Rosenkavalier

From a Canadian movie ; No Night is too long


----------



## erki

Oh, and another very interesting music that was introduced to me through film score - Michale Nyman for "The Cook, the Thief, his Wife & her Lover". After seeing this movie(years later of its first screening 1989) I went out and got all the CDs of his work I could find. 
I was reading through another topic here: "Exploring Contemporary Composers" and his work has been talked about for some extent. What a fun music to listen. And what a fun film it is to watch!


----------



## gregorx

_Un Coeur en Hiver_ a 1992 film about a violin virtuoso and the two men in her life, one of whom is a violin maker. Several musical performances by the trio in the film as well as a look at the violin craftsman at work. Great stars, terrific movie, and Maurice Ravel. I'm giving the movie 8/10 and the music 10/10.


----------



## Rogerx

Hannibal Lecter likes Goldberg Variations!


----------



## Biwa

A Room With a View • O Mio Babbino Caro • Kiri Te Kanawa


----------



## Biwa

Somewhere In Time - Rachmaninoff's "Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini"


----------



## gregorx

After the crew wakes up, Dallas retreats to his listening room to ease his mind with some ancient music. It seemed so perfect....just before all hell broke loose. Serenade No. 13 for Strings "Eine kleine Nachtmusik."






Was not into this kind of music when I saw the film in 1979, but this piece has become my favorite work by Mozart.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Herrmann definitely on the shortlist


----------



## Joachim Raff

One of the greatest films and one of the greatest pieces of music in a fantastic scene. Heart wrenching


----------



## Joachim Raff

without Krzysztof Penderecki the film would be a shadow of itself


----------



## Joachim Raff

Cannot get more appropriate than Dukas for this one


----------



## Biwa

Nessun Dorma - The Witches of Eastwick


----------



## Biwa

Chopin - Prelude 24 in The Portrait of Dorian Gray


----------



## Biwa

Beethoven - Symphony no.5 from Howards End


----------



## Biwa

The Hunger - Lakmé : Léo Delibes


----------



## lovetheclassics

Recently, I saw The Silent Revolution (Das Schweigende Klassenzimmer) and I discovered this piano piece by Bartok.


----------



## ThaNotoriousNIC

I found out about Dvorak's 8th Symphony in one of the most unlikely of films. For my US history class back in high school, we had to watch movies about American history and sure enough, I had the unfortunate assignment of watching the infamous 1915 silent film Birth of a Nation. Found a copy of the movie online and as I was watching it, I noticed that the soundtrack was really good. The ending scene had a crazy bit with horn trills and I just had to find out what it was. Sure enough, I found out a year or two later that the piece I heard was Dvorak's 8th Symphony. A very racist, troubling movie but the filmmakers behind that particular restoration gave it a great soundtrack. Who would have guessed.


----------



## JorgeDav

"Erbarme Dich, mein Gott" from St. Matthew Passion by J.S.Bach in Andrei Tarkovsky's movie "The Sacrifice".


----------



## MAS

One of the most haunting was the opening of the film *Woman of Straw* with Gina Lollobrigida and Sean Connery, using the first movement of Beethoven's *Symphony No. 9*. I was a rabid Lollo fan.


----------



## Eclectic Al

It's a bit of a cheat, because in the Morse/Endeavour TV series he listens to a lot of music, so it's not really part of the soundtrack, as much as part of the action.

Anyway, he listened to the "Denn alles Fleisch, es ist wie Gras" movement from Brahms' German Requiem, and I think they used it a fair bit in the soundtrack too. I'm not really into choral pieces and think that overall this one is too long - but that movement is beautiful.


----------



## JAS

Joachim Raff said:


> One of the greatest films and one of the greatest pieces of music in a fantastic scene. Heart wrenching


Perhaps it isn't strictly necessary for this audience, and such a well known piece, but it might be good form to identify the music used. In this case, it is the Adagio for strings by Samuel Barber, from his String Quartet, Op. 11. It is a strong contrast, although not disruptively so, with the rest of the score, by John Morris, which is quite fine in its own way.


----------



## mikeh375

JAS said:


> Perhaps it isn't strictly necessary for this audience, and such a well known piece, but it might be good form to identify the music used. In this case, it is the Adagio for strings by Samuel Barber, from his String Quartet, Op. 11.


This film had me close to being emotionally drained and then that music started...damn....not in front of the wife (who was in bits)...damn, where's my tissue.


----------



## JAS

mikeh375 said:


> This film had me close to being emotionally drained and then that music started...damn....not in front of the wife (who was in bits)...damn, where's my tissue.


It certainly demonstrates how music, married to an appropriate set of images, can magnify both, even if the music was not specifically written for the film. (In this case, I think the scene was written with the music in mind.)


----------



## mikeh375

JAS said:


> It certainly demonstrates how music, married to an appropriate set of images, can magnify both, even if the music was not specifically written for the film. (In this case, I think the scene was written with the music in mind.)


Indeed. If i'm not mistaken, I think the Adagio was also used in Platoon, or was it Too Late the Hero. Whichever it was, the music juxtaposed with devastating effect the brutality of war.


----------



## Joe B

mikeh375 said:


> Indeed. If i'm not mistaken, *I think the Adagio was also used in Platoon*, or was it Too Late the Hero. Whichever it was, the music juxtaposed with devastating effect the brutality of war.


You are not mistaken. It was used extensively!


----------



## MAS

*Excalibur* used a lot of "Classical" music, most effectively from Orff's *Carmina Burana*, and heartbreakingly Wagner's *Siegfried's Funeral March* from Gotterdammerung.


----------



## MAS

Ravel's *Boléro* from the movie *10*






Rossini's *La Gazza Ladra* in the movie *A Clockwork Orange*


----------



## MAS

Though I can't say that the movie introduced the music, *Moonstruck* uses excerpts from the opera *La Bohème*.


----------



## Phil loves classical

MAS said:


> *Excalibur* used a lot of "Classical" music, most effectively from Orff's *Carmina Burana*, and heartbreakingly Wagner's *Siegfried's Funeral March* from Gotterdammerung.


I had thought the Orff and Wagner were part of the original music to the film. The realization of the Wagner came much later (since it was much less used elsewhere than the Orff). Still it really fits the opening sequence well.


----------



## geralmar

The Hebrides Overture @1:45, and following.


----------

